# Craftsman GT price in 1980



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The Wife forced me to go to an antique mall last night. It was kind of fun, seeing things I have not seen in alot of years.

While there I saw a sears catalog from 1980. I thumbed through it till I got to the garden tractors. I figured the top of the line model would be around $900 - $1200.

No way, the top of the line was a 18hp 6 speed garden tractor at $2799! That is not to much difference from the price of the top DGT today.

I guess my question here is how and why?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *The Wife forced me to go to an antique mall last night. It was kind of fun, seeing things I have not seen in alot of years.
> 
> While there I saw a sears catalog from 1980. I thumbed through it till I got to the garden tractors. I figured the top of the line model would be around $900 - $1200.
> ...


I don't know how and why except maybe improved manufacturing practices? Outsourcing the manufacturing? Cutting corners? But it seems to be a great deal to buy it at the same price 24 years later.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jimmy Carter's economy maybe? 18% interest rates?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

ED…

I remember in the early 70’s, the estate I worked on took delivery of
a Gravely 4 wheel ride on (not sure if 400 or 800 series). 
The tractor alone, no attachments, $2800.00. mg:

You could buy a car for that much money back then !!!


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

It is interesting how certain products rise and dive due to the times and some stay around the same. If memory serves me, I can think of the following few:

1985 Loaded luxury car - about $25k, now $45k - $60k
1985 VCR - $600 to $1000, now about $150
1985 Standard PC IBM Computer $1500 to $2000 now $700
1985 Tablesaw $500? Now $500 - $700
1985 House (Boston area) $125k, now about $400k

I think some manufacturers have constantly changed their methods to hold certain products around the same money. Robotics, outsourcing, more plastics, etc...

If I stop and really thought about it, there is no way I could swing buying a tractor today, if an average one had risen to say $7k.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by posullivan _
> *
> If I stop and really thought about it, there is no way I could swing buying a tractor today, if an average one had risen to say $7k. *


I think that statement really hits the nail on the head. It boils down to a matter of economics for the manufacturers. Price them beyond the reach of the average Joe then you might as well shut the doors. That's a market driven promise.


----------

